# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Project ROREAS (Robotic Rehabilitation Assistant for Stroke Patients), Germany

## Airicist

roreas.org

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 11, 2016




> This video shows the results of the German research project ROREAS (Robotic Rehabilitation Assistant for Stroke Patients) running from 2013 to 2016, which aimed at developing a robotic rehabilitation assistant for walking and orientation exercising in self-training during clinical stroke follow-up care. This requires strongly user-centered, polite and attentive social navigation and interaction behaviors that can motivate the patients to start, continue, and regularly repeat their self-training.
> (Copyright: Andreas Reuther)
> 
> Relevant publications:
> 1) Gross, H.-M., Debes, K., Einhorn, E., M?ller, St., Scheidig, A., Weinrich, Ch., Bley, A., Martin, Ch. "Mobile Robotic Rehabilitation Assistant for Walking and Orientation Training of Stroke Patients: A Report on Work in Progress." in: Proc. IEEE Int. Conf. on Systems, Man, and Cybernetics (SMC 2014), pp. 1880-1887
> 
> 2) Gross, H.-M., Scheidig, A., Debes, K., Einhorn, E., Eisenbach, M., M?ller, St., Schmiedel, Th., Trinh, T., Weinrich, Ch., Wengefeld, T. Bley, A., Martin, Ch. "ROREAS - Robot Coach for Walking and Orientation Training in Clinical Post-Stroke Rehabilitation: Prototype Implementation and Evaluation in Fields Trials.
> Journal Autonomous Robots, Springer 2016
> 
> 3) Gross, H.-M., Scheidig, A., Eisenbach, M., Trinh, Th. Q., Wengefeld, T. "Assistenzrobotik f?r die Gesundheitsassistenz - ein Beitrag zur Evaluierung der Praxistauglichkeit am Beispiel eines mobilen Reha-Roboters". in: German AAL Conference 2016, pp. 58-67, VDE Verlag 2016

----------

